# [Games Of The Week] Raptors - Kings - T'Wolves - Pistons



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*(29-29)*





































*Brooks / Martin / Battier / Scola / Hayes*


*vs.*

*03/01, 8:30 PM ET*



*vs.*

*03/03, 8:30 PM ET*



*at*

*03/06, 8:00 PM ET*



*at*

*03/07, 6:00 PM ET*
​


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Brooks/Martin have 56 of the team's 97 pts. Blowing out the Raptors.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

I still miss Landry, but I have some hope for this team esp next season. I'd really like to make the playoffs(8th seed) and make the Lakers **** themselves again.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

I just want the defense to pick up. Ever since that 20-11 start we have just been so absurdly bad on the defensive end. We have always been over acheivers due to nothing else but our defense.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

If we could take the Spurs spot in the playoffs nothing would make me happier. 

Not going to happen unfortunately the top 8 look pretty settled(apart from order) unless injuries force something to change.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

> Houston has slightly better odds of catching San Antonio than Portland. The Rockets would earn the season tie-breaker with the Spurs if they defeat them in the teams' final meeting of the season on March 31, and the Spurs have a tougher remaining schedule than the Blazers. Nonetheless, Houston has just a 17.8 percent chance of making the playoffs, with the Playoff Odds projecting Houston to finish five games off the Blazers’ pace and six off that of the Spurs. It will take either a major hot streak or a major slump to alter the current top eight out West.


http://espn.go.com/blog/truehoop/post/_/id/13897/wests-playoff-field-already-set


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

LOL exactly what i speculated thats awesome.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

> Rockets guard/forward *Trevor Ariza*, who has missed the last four games and will be out tonight against the Kings with a severe hip pointer, took part in the Rockets' non-contact drills Tuesday before sitting out portions of the practice specific to preparing for Sacramento.
> 
> Rockets coach Rick Adelman said Ariza could be cleared to play either Saturday against the Timberwolves or Sunday against the Pistons. Adelman said guard *Kyle Lowry*, who has missed nine games with a sprained left ankle, is “at least a week” away from returning.
> 
> *Shane Battier*, battling flu symptoms that kept him out of Saturday's game and worsened through Monday's game, was told to skip Tuesday's practice.


Injury Update


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Man I miss Landry


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Carl got an ovation right?


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

That was very very close.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Anyone realize that Aaron Brooks sucks at free throws in crunchtime.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Brooks choked!


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

It annoys me that the leader in assists for the last 4 games has been battier scola and hayes twice.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

> *Sacramento 84, Houston 81*
> 
> This game ... this game was gross.
> 
> ...


BDL - Behind The Box Score


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

gi0rdun said:


> Anyone realize that Aaron Brooks sucks at free throws in crunchtime.


Yes he does. What are his percentages within the final 2 minutes!? I'm sure they're Shaq-like. 

Stat gurus assemble


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

We need to get Hill in the rotation quickly. We need some length up front to grab rebounds. David Anderson isn't an inside player at all so we could rule him out.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Jordan Hill going to work. I'm excited to see a prospect on the Rockets.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Aaron Brooks is the biggest chucker ever.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

This officiating is poop.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Brooks is starting to piss me off. Where's Lowry.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

At least Hill got some minutes and he played just as I hoped he would. Aaron Brooks is no decision maker by any means. 

And we were definitely screwed by the officials.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

> *Detroit 110, Houston 107 (OT)*
> 
> Another poor defensive effort from Houston, made worse by the team's rebounding flaws.
> 
> ...


BDL - Behind The Box Score


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Chuck Hayes simply won't rebound because he's short. He'll have his days though.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Spaceman Spiff said:


> Chuck Hayes simply won't rebound because he's short. He'll have his days though.


I remember when he started playing regular minutes, if he didn't have double digit rebounds, it was a bad game.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Red94 - Jordan Hill's Big Night



> We can’t really draw too many conclusions from this game, but the good news is that Jordan Hill’s ceiling is higher than being the reincarnation of Mikki Moore. He is coordinated, has greath length, and seems very comfortable up top – there is definitely promise in this package, but I don’t want to get too carried away off of one game. We are now aware of his skillset – the question is refinement and sustainability.
> 
> I am hoping the former lottery pick continues to receive extended minutes because at this point, player development is really all that is left that can be gleaned from these last few games.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

I loved what I saw from Jordan Hill in Detroit. Makes you wonder what New York was thinking. He played a career high 23 mins and scored a career high in both points and rebounds. He did look lost at times, but over all it gives us some hope for development considering he's only 22 years old.


----------

